# Installing front mount intercooler structural integrity of car issues?



## xzibith46 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys I'm kinda worried about cutting up my front end to put an intercooler in. Not because the cutting but I've heard of people getting sued by insurance companies because they supposedly destroyed the integrity of the front end. Once they got into an accident they were held liable for everything and insurance would not cover a thing. So I called up the local traffic department toady and asked a couple questions. They said as long as you don't cut any of the crash guards or the area responsibility for deploying air bags you should be good. So is it safe to cut out the middle of the crash guard without destroying the integrity & becoming liable for damages? 

He also said cutting the body kit is okay.

This is on an r32 GTS-T btw!!


----------

